# Old Men's Underwear



## Lon (Jun 28, 2014)

What a pathetic sight, looking at the under wear of aging men in a locker room. I am proud of my attire, clothed and unclothed and wouldn't be caught dead wearing some of the droopy, sagging, stained underwear that I see some men wearing.


----------



## Honey (Jun 28, 2014)

my fault for reading this just before I eat!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 28, 2014)

Lon said:


> What a pathetic sight, looking at the under wear of aging men in a locker room. I am proud of my attire, clothed and unclothed and wouldn't be caught dead wearing some of the droopy, sagging, stained underwear that I see some men wearing.




Why are you even looking at their dirty underwear.

I go to the YMCA,I dont care what other guys are wearing.MYOB


----------



## Lon (Jun 28, 2014)

I wonder if it would be much different in a ladies locker room?


----------



## Justme (Jun 28, 2014)

Lon said:


> What a pathetic sight, looking at the under wear of aging men in a locker room. I am proud of my attire, clothed and unclothed and wouldn't be caught dead wearing some of the droopy, sagging, stained underwear that I see some men wearing.



Do we really want to know that?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

Lon said:


> What a pathetic sight, looking at the under wear of aging men in a locker room. I am proud of my attire, clothed and unclothed and wouldn't be caught dead wearing some of the droopy, sagging, stained underwear that I see some men wearing.



I'm betting these guys are unmarried.  I loved shopping for my x-husband way more than I liked shopping for myself.  He didn't care about what he wore like I did.  He was very clean and all, good hygiene, but clothes weren't important. T-shirts and jeans were ok, all the time.  I like them as well, but he looked so good in a great, color shirt(blond and blue, so he looked good it great colors) and a matching tie, nice slacks, kind of a biz casual look.  

I think a lot of people, not just men, stop caring about things like you mentioned because they are alone, and feel "who cares anyway".  Maybe they lost their love of a lifetime, or maybe never had one.  I think if we are able, we need to take care of ourselves, including our clothes etc.



Justme said:


> Do we really want to know that?



I think it's worth talking about, mainly because I see many, folks giving up on taking care of themselves, including their dress/hygiene.  I know I'd like to encourage folks to do that because even at my age, I would like to date someone at least, but many of the men I meet don't take care of themselves.  I think it's true for women as well.  If you don't care about those things, you don't care, I'm just saying it could be a wake-up call for someone that has sort of given up on things like that.  Maybe they never learned, or were lost after their partner died.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

My husband is like me, usually comfortable in t-shirts and jeans or cargo pants...but we both have clean underwear, lol.  I've been going to the gym so I do see some women, and I think it depends on that person's own standards.  Some have nice undergarments, and some not so nice.  I bet not all of the men in your locker room have bad underwear Lon.  As far as the sagging ones, maybe those guys have been losing weight there, and just haven't adjusted their wardrobe yet.  If that's the case, they can be forgiven.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

No, I understand it's not all peeps Selena  It's sad to me when I see a guy, or a gal for that matter, that looks sad and sloppy  It's like every, pain in the world they've suffered is showing.  Like I mentioned above, some choose not to care, or just don't care.  I'd like to encourage folks.  I think about myself and some days I feel so ick, and I don't want to do anything, let alone fix my hair, put on something that makes me feel better about myself.  But after that shower, and clean clothes, a little style here and there with my hair, I feel better.  It's not for others as much as it is for me nowadays.  

I think it's wonderful you care to take care of yourself Selena, I think we should all keep trying in every way  I have to say that because of those days when I don't want to try anymore


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

Another thing, men at a gym in their workout clothes get all sweaty and everything, that's not to say they don't go home, shower and change into clean clothes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Why are you even looking at their dirty underwear.
> 
> I go to the YMCA,I dont care what other guys are wearing.MYOB



Sometimes it's impossible not to see something, I see gross things and sure wasn't staring at anyone.  Especially in a locker room where you are in tight quarters lots of times.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I like about SF, we can meet here and talk about real-things, like living alone, finding things to do (that we can do) and especially take care of ourselves and our laundry!!


----------



## kcvet (Jun 28, 2014)

mine are fine







just every so often.............


----------



## romfty (Jun 28, 2014)

Blimey! I gave up going to the gym because of  'hulk hogans' lurking in leotard at every turn.................. if gyms are now attracting real people with real clothing, I might re apply!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 28, 2014)

We have that problem here too, Romfty -


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2014)

Just  TuTu funny.


----------



## MrJim (Jun 28, 2014)

What are these "underwear" things that you all speak of??? :shrug:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 28, 2014)

MrJim said:


> What are these "underwear" things that you all speak of??? :shrug:



Oooooooooh ...

BVD and Calvin Klein
They might be yours 
But they're not mine

They might be fine
For your Boxer Joe
But as for me - 
I go commando! 

Commando! Commando!
Lift some weights
And let it show!

Nothing like the 
Breeze below
When you are going
Commando


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> We have that problem here too, Romfty -
> 
> View attachment 8186



Hey, not many guys can still look tough while wearing a tutu:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 28, 2014)

I know you guys are gonna want some'a'dese ones:


----------



## romfty (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey commando................... now theres a good choice.


----------



## Rainee (Jun 28, 2014)

:magnify:This is so funny.. next time I`ll have to have a look as I really don`t notice what others wear at a gym 
or any where for that matter lol..its a matter of choice lol..


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2014)

Mom was one of those mothers that said: " Put on clean underware. You never know when you might be in an accident." Now this I never quite understood because if I'm in an accident, I would probably crap myself anyway.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 29, 2014)

Lon said:


> I wonder if it would be much different in a ladies locker room?



Well now thats a whole different scene.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 29, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Mom was one of those mothers that said: " Put on clean underware. You never know when you might be in an accident." Now this I never quite understood because if I'm in an accident, I would probably crap myself anyway.



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL, omg, that's true Pappy!! And my mom said the same thing to me, about wearing clean undies, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!


----------

